# Nintendo filed patent for gaming console without disc reader



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 21, 2015)

> An example system includes an internal hard disk drive storing a program and/or data, a communication unit transmitting/receiving a program and/or data via a network, and a processor executing a program stored in the hard disk drive to perform game processing. The example system is not provided with an optical disk drive for reading out a program and/or data from an optical disk.



Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/ninte...stationary-game-console-without-optical-disk/

So boys, seems as though Nintendo's filed a patent for a console without a disc reader which imo, is fucking awesome 'cause cards are way faster and can store more data than a disc can. Still, it's better to not expect anything of this until they officially announce it.

Also, for all we know Nintendo could be going digital but it doesn't seem likely given how outdated their mentalities are.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 21, 2015)

I hope they don't go all digital. That would be a pain.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So boys, seems as though Nintendo's filed a patent for a console without a disc reader which imo, is fucking awesome 'cause cards are way faster and can store more data than a disc can.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64

pretty sure they made this mistake already ohh a decade and some change ago


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 21, 2015)

At the time of typing this first paragraph I have not really read the claims. I am going with they tried to patent the idea of a dumb terminal with caching, though I have not seen "for games" be a patent winner yet even if they do have the modern staple of "over a network" in there. What will be doubly amusing is if both Sega and Nintendo have done this before with their Meganet (1990) and Satellaview (1995) systems respectively.

Anyway

Been a little while since I had a laugh at the failure that is the US patent office's prior art and obviousness division. Annoyingly I have to trash every claim in a US patent rather than the house of cards approach I can use for EU stuff.

1) PSP Go anybody?

2) So you mean that time I had a bootloader stored in my EEPROM or NAND flash that then loaded the real program I had violated a future Nintendo patent? Oh no. Also a nice video on a slightly more advanced tweak on the subject

3) Is this just the last line of 2) rephrased sightly?

4) So you hashed/signed and possibly encrypted the program like every marginally secure system basically ever, including the Wii which came out several years before.

5) Multiple storage devices in a computer... well actually I take it all back. That is some completely non obvious stuff there.

6) If I was being less cynical I would have to wonder if Nintendo kind of made their own flash cart that you might be able to get written at a shop, you know like everybody wished the music industry would have done before it got easy.

7) You mean the "if errors then slow your reads" and "try to slow the reads so it does not sound like a plane taking off" code/hardware controllers I have seen for decades are in violation of a future patent? Damn.

8) I am confused. This is either they matched the serials/keys of a device to the host device or they have suggested read speeds in the program. Curiously the GBA featured multiple read speeds/waitstates for the cartridge it had (see the non 08000000-09FFFFFF cart memory mappings, which for an added bonus could even be assigned by the program).

9) I think this might be better phrasing for 8) (which is to say program directed read speeds).

10) This does sound like a flash cart.

Bored now. Cherry picking the good stuff.

13) I am curious here. Either they mean they could have a second console that might have a disc drive (GBA-GC link up? Perhaps instead the PSP go if it talked to another PSP with an optical drive or even better sent a demo over network). Else that time I plugged in a DVD drive to my sata USB caddy probably owes royalties to Nintendo.

14) So that time my brother and I played wireless DS games with our chargers variously plugged in over the course of the session was predicting the future?

17) So the time my powerpc gamecube sent ARM code to the GBA via GBA link cable, or perhaps the time I programmed my nice microcontroller from my X86 PC was a radical thing?

18) Anybody remember when the master system had Alex Kidd on it that would play when you did not put a game in? I know the late 1980's are a bit far back but try anyway.

20) " and at least one of the two modes is a mode for emulating a speed of reading and/or writing of data with respect to a storage device other than the hard disk drive" So you mean that time I was playing an Amiga emulator and it emulated the disc read times too...

22) A computer running multiple processes and prioritising reads/resources for different programs. Forget all this obvious and prior art stuff as I think I have found something that is clearly impossible.

25) So that remote play thing for the PSP/vita that Sony did does not count?

26) I once got a demo tape from a game magazine, not sure of the year but the fact it came in tape form probably says most things you need to know. On one side was a version of a game for the C64 (a MOS Technology 6510 based computer) and on the other was either an Amstrad (a series of Z80 based computers) or ZX Spectrum (another Z80 based computer) version of the game. A bit newer but I also recall the GB had games that would work differently on a GBC, same processor but in no way cross compatible. I would say the GBA stuff but the GBA had GBC hardware in it and the way things told they were on a GBA was by a minor software quirk rather than anything special.


All in all... at least when Sony does this ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-son...ntegration-into-all-non-trophy-titles.344991/ https://gbatemp.net/threads/sony-patents-adding-dlc-to-emulated-games.360179/ ) it amuses me slightly. This is just sad.



Spoiler: the claims and the abstract



Abstract

An example system includes an internal hard disk drive storing a program and/or data, a communication unit transmitting/receiving a program and/or data via a network, and a processor executing a program stored in the hard disk drive to perform game processing. The example system is not provided with an optical disk drive for reading out a program and/or data from an optical disk.


Claims

1. A stationary game apparatus, comprising: an internal hard disk drive storing a program and/or data; a communication unit transmitting/receiving a program and/or data via a network; and a processor executing a program stored in the hard disk drive to perform game processing, wherein the game apparatus is not provided with an optical disk drive.

2. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 1, comprising a first storage configured of a non-volatile memory, wherein the first storage stores a first program starting to be executed when the game apparatus is started, and the hard disk drive stores a second program starting to be executed after the first program starts to be executed.

3. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 2, comprising a second storage configured of a non-volatile memory, wherein the second storage stores the second program.

4. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 3, comprising: a corruption determination unit determining presence/absence of corruption in the second program stored in the hard disk drive; and a program restoration unit causing the hard disk drive to store the second program stored in the second storage, if the corruption determination unit determines that corruption is present.

5. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 2, wherein a program and/or data concerning a game received through the communication unit is stored in the hard disk drive and is not stored in the first storage.

6. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 1, comprising a connection unit to which an external hard disk drive is detachably connected, wherein the program and/or data concerning a game received through the communication unit is stored in the internal hard disk drive or the external hard disk drive connected to the connection unit.

7. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 1, comprising a speed control unit controlling a speed of reading and/or writing of data with respect to the hard disk drive.

8. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 7, comprising an obtaining unit obtaining identification information of a program to be executed by the processor, wherein the speed control unit controls a speed of reading and/or writing of data in accordance with the identification information obtained by the obtaining unit.

9. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 7, wherein the speed control unit controls a speed of reading and/or writing of data in response to a command from a program being executed by the processor.

10. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 7, wherein the processor is able to execute a program which operates by using a different hard disk drive different from the internal hard disk drive, and the speed control unit emulates a speed of reading and/or writing of data with respect to the different hard disk drive when the processor executes the program.

11. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 7, wherein the speed control unit switches a mode for reading and/or writing of data with respect to the hard disk drive to either one of two modes with different speeds.

12. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 11, wherein at least one of the two modes is a mode for emulating a speed of reading and/or writing of data with respect to a storage device other than the hard disk drive.

13. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 1, wherein the game apparatus is compatible with another game apparatus comprising an optical disk drive for reading out a program and/or data from an optical disk, and a processor for executing the program read out from the optical disk to perform game processing, and an interface for the hard disk drive is same as an interface for the optical disk drive in said another game apparatus.

14. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 1, comprising: a wireless communication unit performing wireless communication with a wireless communication device having an operation unit and a battery, and wirelessly transmitting/receiving information concerning an operation accepted by the operation unit; and a power supply unit to which the wireless operation device is detachably connected via a power supply line, and supplying power to the battery of the wireless operation device via the power supply line.

15. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 1, comprising a wireless communication unit performing wireless communication with a wireless operation device wirelessly transmitting/receiving information concerning an operation accepted by an operation unit, wherein the wireless communication unit performs wireless communication with a dedicated communication protocol.

16. The stationary game apparatus according to claim 1, comprising a wireless communication unit performing wireless communication with a wireless operation device having an operation unit and a display unit, and wirelessly transmitting/receiving information concerning an operation accepted by the operation unit and information concerning an image to be displayed on the display unit.

17. A non-transitory recording medium recording a computer program executed by the processor of the stationary game apparatus according to claim 1, wherein the computer program includes a processing routine for the stationary game apparatus, and one or more processing routines for a game apparatus having a hardware configuration different from the stationary game apparatus, and the computer program causes the processor to operate as an identification information obtaining unit obtaining identification information of a game apparatus, and a selection unit selecting a processing routine in accordance with the identification information obtained by the identification information obtaining unit.

18. A game system, comprising: an internal hard disk drive storing a program and/or data; a communication unit transmitting/receiving a program and/or data via a network; and a processor executing a program stored in the hard disk drive to perform game processing, wherein the game system is not provided with an optical disk drive.

19. A game apparatus, comprising: an internal hard disk drive; and a storage configured of a non-volatile memory, wherein the storage stores a first program starting to be executed when a game apparatus is started, and the hard disk drive stores a second program starting to be executed after the first program starts to be executed.

20. A game apparatus, comprising: an internal hard disk drive storing a program and/or data; a processor executing a program stored in the hard disk drive to perform game processing; and a speed control unit controlling a speed of reading or writing of data with respect to the hard disk drive, wherein the speed control unit switches a mode for reading and/or writing data with respect to the hard disk drive to either one of two modes with different speeds, and at least one of the two modes is a mode for emulating a speed of reading and/or writing of data with respect to a storage device other than the hard disk drive.

21. The game apparatus according to claim 20, comprising a connection unit to which an external hard disk drive is detachably connected, wherein the speed control unit emulates a speed of reading and/or writing of data with respect to the external hard disk drive in the mode for emulating.

22. The game apparatus according to claim 20, wherein the processor is able to execute in parallel a plurality of programs including a program concerning a game and/or a program other than the program concerning a game, and the speed control unit switches the mode for reading and/or writing of data, for each program being executed by the processor.

23. A speed control method of controlling, in a game apparatus including an internal hard disk drive storing a program and/or data, a speed of reading or writing of data with respect to the hard disk drive, comprising: obtaining identification information of a program to be executed; and switching a mode for reading and/or writing of data with respect to the hard disk drive to either one of two modes with different speeds in accordance with the obtained identification information.

24. A non-transitory recording medium recording a computer program, causing a processor of a game apparatus including an internal hard disk drive storing a program and/or data to operate as a speed control unit switching a mode for reading and/or writing of data with respect to the hard disk drive to either one of two modes with different speeds in response to a command from a program being executed.

25. A game apparatus, comprising: a wireless communication unit performing wireless communication with a wireless operation device having an operation unit, a display unit and a battery, and wirelessly transmitting/receiving information concerning an operation accepted by the operation unit and information concerning an image to be displayed on the display unit; and a power supply unit to which the wireless operation device is detachably connected via a power supply line and supplying power to the battery of the wireless operation device via the power supply line.

26. A non-transitory recording medium recording a computer program executed by processors of a plurality of types of game apparatuses with different hardware configurations, wherein the computer program includes a plurality of processing routines for each of the plurality of types of game apparatuses, and the computer program causes the processor to operate as an identification information obtaining unit obtaining identification information of a game apparatus; and a selection unit selecting a processing routine in accordance with the identification information obtained by the identification information obtaining unit.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2015)

I honestly ok with this. I've pretty much started converting over to digital slowly over the last year because I released just how much hassle disks really are. I rarely buy physical copies anymore, unless I feel like I need one and if I don't, I sell it back and buy the digital copy instead.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 22, 2015)

soulx said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64
> 
> pretty sure they made this mistake already ohh a decade and some change ago


I'm sure N64 carts couldn't compete in terms of capacity with CD's.

Flash Medium like SD cards can already match or exceed blueray capacity.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 22, 2015)

heartgold said:


> I'm sure N64 carts couldn't compete in terms of capacity with CD's.
> 
> Flash Medium like SD cards can already match or exceed blueray capacity.


Correct me if I'm wrong but don't SD cards have a limited read/write cycles?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2015)

I like cartridges, but what about backwards compatibility?
NXDD anyone?


Wait, native N64 backwards compatibility anyone?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but don't SD cards have a limited read/write cycles?


Everything has limited read (and write if it has the capability) cycles. Proportionally NAND memory (like what SD cards use) is quite a bit lower than some of the alternative tech, however I have SSDs rated for server use these days and well http://hackaday.com/2014/12/04/flash-memory-endurance-testing/

Whether I will reliably be able to pick up this device's games in some 30 years like I can NES games today is up for debate. I am not sure what lifetime they might project but 5 years (more or less the legal minimum in much of the world -- in the UK see sales of goods act) is more than doable and a more consumer pleasing 10 years is well within reason as well. If they can back it with a reasonable online service (yes yes it is Nintendo, chances of such a thing happening and all that) then it becomes something of a moot point.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 22, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but don't SD cards have a limited read/write cycles?


They are also a lot more expensive than discs. You can buy 100 DVDs for like 30€. You can buy like 6 for SD cards of the same 4GB size.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 22, 2015)

What bugs me about the idea of digital only is what happens years down the line? Say twenty years from now, their digital service is gone and something happens to your console (which the game is tied to)? You'd normally lose your game. Now granted, I generally mod my consoles, so I could probably eventually dump the software and have a backup, but that's a roundabout way to achieve what I can already do with physical media. A physical copy isn't tied to a console, if something happens to my SNES, I can just find another SNES and throw the cartridge in that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> They are also a lot more expensive than discs. You can buy 100 DVDs for like 30€. You can buy like 6 for SD cards of the same 4GB size.


A while back during a WiiU key (wii optical drive emulator) discussion I actually ran the numbers for various things. Various other common types of storage are competitive against optical media.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-wiikeÜ.347139/page-9#post-4627422


----------



## laudern (Aug 22, 2015)

You would have to be bat shit crazy to purchase, what could be hundreds of dollars, using Nintendo's backwards thinking, archaic online network. 

And for those people saying "oh this is their chance to magically turn things around...." They had that chance with the 3ds, wiiu and even the wii. 

Nintendo games are so small in scope these days they should do what sega did back in the 90s with hotels/motels. A streaming (online, not over satellite like sega) only box. Monthly subscription for all games which are streamed and stored temporarily on the console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 22, 2015)

> An example system includes an internal hard disk drive storing a program and/or data, a communication unit transmitting/receiving a program and/or data via a network, and a processor executing a program stored in the hard disk drive to perform game processing. The example system is not provided with an optical disk drive for reading out a program and/or data from an optical disk.


Ladies, gentlemen, the future is here. Goodbye, clunky mechanical disc drives, hello replacable, upgradable HDD/SSD storage! Don't even _hope_ for cartridges with 50GB+ capacity _(a 60GB SSD drive costs around $30-50, even if Nintendo ordered the barebones flash modules in bulk and assembled them into cartridges for storage, it'd inflate the price of games by $10-20 at least, far too expensive at the end of the day)_, this is going to be _all digital_. No more queues, no more _"shortages of stock"_, just getting games Day 1 from the comfort of your sofa. There's only one aspect of digital that's inferior to physical media and that's the collector's value, but considering the convenience of digital, it's a price I'm willing to pay, albeit with a tear welling up in my eye.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2015)

Seeing how Nintendo's online infrastructure (and their entire "philosophy" on online play) is still stuck in 2000, I highly doubt they'll manage to successfully go "all digital" with whatever this patent pertains to.

I doubt it's for the NX, though, I'm sure they're going to try and go with a Wii U Mini where instead of no online it just goes no physical. Make the console small as fuck, price it cheap as hell, then hope someone will actually give a shit?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 22, 2015)

soulx said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64
> 
> pretty sure they made this mistake already ohh a decade and some change ago


Was thinking along DS and 3DS so if they expanded from there to a home console console using game cards too, it'd be awesome!

Obviously to cut down the costs Nintendo would make their own proprietary cards than from other known companies.

Btw, let's not forget Nintendo's really something when it comes to compressing games without causing quality loss.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah, I'd like to move away from the standard disk.  Less moving parts is usually a good thing; won't have to deal with scratches or fingerprints if this is the case.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> They are also a lot more expensive than discs. You can buy 100 DVDs for like 30€. You can buy like 6 for SD cards of the same 4GB size.


DVDs=/=BluRay=What consoles actually use these days


----------



## heartgold (Aug 22, 2015)

What's interesting this patent states that games will have more than one hardware configuration and hardware selects which one to run. 

So like multiple form factors, same OS like ios/andriod and software runs accordingly to that hardware. In this this case I see a handheld and console. Why would Nintendo do this, when they can charge for the same game twice on both hardware to gain $$$. Crossplay would be easier on the other hand.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 22, 2015)

No discs doesn't necessarily mean cartridges.  It could be download only.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 22, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> No discs doesn't necessarily mean cartridges.  It could be download only.


The patent shows an external module labelled "Memory Card".
It also shows how it contains 2 components, one of which is put into memory and the other stored and accessed using the "Identification Information Obtaining Unit".
Oh and lets not forget that there is a module labelled "Card Slot".

The only thing I don't understand about this is why would the game apparatus PSU be connected to the controller connection unit as such a big thing.
The only way it could make sense to me is if they were using wireless charging.
The rumor that the NX handheld would be doughnut shaped makes me think that maybe they will put a dildo charging unit on the console to allow it to charge multiple handhelds at the same time and this diagram furthers that idea.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 22, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> DVDs=/=BluRay=What consoles actually use these days


A 20gb bluray is still a lot cheaper than a 16gb card.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Aug 22, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Seeing how Nintendo's online infrastructure (and their entire "philosophy" on online play) is still stuck in 2000, I highly doubt they'll manage to successfully go "all digital" with whatever this patent pertains to.



Nintendo's online infrastructure is the best of the three big brands, and even more, it's free.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 22, 2015)

ultimatetemper said:


> Nintendo's online infrastructure is the best of the three big brands, and even more, it's free.


I don't even do online gaming and I know they're not. They have little to no voice communication in games, they still seem to have stability issues (I still see people complaining about MK8 or Splatoon desyncing and lag), and overall they're still very barebones. That stuff doesn't matter to me. Though, I wouldn't mind the crossbuy feature PS4 and Vita share. More price drops wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> A 20gb bluray is still a lot cheaper than a 16gb card.


Definitely, can't wait to see yet another N64.

Nintendo wants to be Steam, when truthfully their current online infrastructure is not even on par with XBOX Live on XBOX1. 

Whoop de do, better grab the popcorn, this one is going to crash and burn badly.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 22, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> No discs doesn't necessarily mean cartridges.  It could be download only.



That's just not the Nintendo we know.

Also, this is part of the patent and rather interesting:



> [0028] The card slot 19 of the game apparatus 1 may receive or discharge the memory card 7 such as an SD memory card



The Wii and Wii U both have an SD Card slot but this may be the time Nintendo switches to their own proprietary game cards finally.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I rarely buy physical copies anymore, unless I feel like I need one and if I don't, I sell it back and buy the digital copy instead.



i only do it cos I'm poor and secondhand games are cheap


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 22, 2015)

1) All digital Please no.
2) Make their own game cart. Same capacity and price as CDs. Which would be crazy and neat. Maybe you can play a portable version of the game on the handheld and play you handheld games on the TV.
3) Wii U mini 
4) Means nothing


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> A 20gb bluray is still a lot cheaper than a 16gb card.


http://www.pacificdisc.com/PricingBluRay.html

Can't find anything on aliexpress right now but more general vendors
http://www.digikey.com/product-sear...t=0&page=1&quantity=0&ptm=0&fid=0&pageSize=25

It is not uncompetitive, especially if it is going to be more funded by the end user/reused.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 22, 2015)

soulx said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64
> 
> pretty sure they made this mistake already ohh a decade and some change ago


The carts weren't the issue, the issue was limited texture cache and storage, but carts now hold several gigabytes in size, so....


JoostinOnline said:


> No discs doesn't necessarily mean cartridges.  It could be downlod only.


That would block bollocks, because unless it was like Steam where it was tied to an account and not a console, only then would it work well.


Digital download only be damned, until people can redownload as often as they need to without repurchase games, I refuse. And the whole N64 thing, space was the only reason it lost, hardware-wise it was quite powerful and now carts can hold many GB, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 22, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> http://www.pacificdisc.com/PricingBluRay.html
> 
> Can't find anything on aliexpress right now but more general vendors
> http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en?pv142=1094&pv142=482&pv142=495&FV=fff40027,fff80434,2380161,23801e2,23801ef,238039d,238039e,2380446,2380458,2380459&k=nand+flash&mnonly=0&newproducts=0&ColumnSort=0&page=1&quantity=0&ptm=0&fid=0&pageSize=25
> ...


Cheapest card I found following that link is a 2gbit card for 4$. Double the price for a 25GB bluray...

If you've seen something else please let me know. That site looks awful.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 22, 2015)

I seriously hope they don't go all digital. Not only would it cause a lot of headache, but people that want to get games for it can't just go to a store and get a digital copy. They have to get all tied up with credit cards and whatnot to get the digital copies. People that aren't as tech savvy may have issues with this. If they do at least make the switch to a different physical medium that may be okay.

However, this does not rule out an optional optical disc drive attachment for the NX just like the DD was for the N64. If the rumor of having a gaming console for less than the going price of a N3DS is to be believed, there's going to definitely be some sacrifices. I think a disc drive is one of them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Cheapest card I found following that link is a 2gbit card for 4$. Double the price for a 25GB bluray...
> 
> If you've seen something else please let me know. That site looks awful.



The site is a fairly standard catalogue type format for those that need a compare and contrast/quick refinement. Most dealing with it would hold it is one of the better interfaces of electronics vendors. Around 5USD will get you into the 32GB range. Depending upon what goes you might also be able to double up on cheaper memory modules. Not a price beater by any means but within the realms of competitiveness and random access times are considerably better than optical media as well (though I suppose the 360 style install to hard drive then becomes an option).


----------



## laudern (Aug 22, 2015)

Whatever the NX is, if it can not play third party games as good /better than the ps4 or even xbone, with no major redesign needed, it will fail. 

If I were ea or Activision (are they still around??), I wouldn't bother risking it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 23, 2015)

Next E3, nintendo will announce that the final follow-up CEO for Iwata will be...

Gabe Newell.

The NX will be a partnership between nintendo and steam: nintendo will provide the hardware (on valve's specs), valve will provide steamOS. Valve will handle account management, nintendo will handle the first party support.


You've heard it here first!


----------



## Geno Breaker (Aug 23, 2015)

Nintendo is probably not going to go all digital. Internet infrastructure, especially in America, can't support that for a mainstream console with awful download speeds and data caps. Nintendo probably wouldn't even have the servers for it, considering what happened with Smash DLC. Not to mention they wouldn't get money from retailers unless they set up kiosks, which would increase the risk of pirating. If this is the NX, I'm betting the "memory card" stuff would be like a game cart for the NX portable like the PS TV. Iwata already mentioned the iOS in regards to the NX architecture being "shared". Maybe it will be a New 3DS situation where a game gets improved on the better console?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Next E3, nintendo will announce that the final follow-up CEO for Iwata will be...
> 
> Gabe Newell.
> 
> ...


I would burn all my Nintendo consoles and become an Xbox fangirl if that happened.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 23, 2015)

Rather Valve CEO than EA to be honest.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I don't even do online gaming and I know they're not. They have little to no voice communication in games, they still seem to have stability issues (I still see people complaining about MK8 or Splatoon desyncing and lag), and overall they're still very barebones. That stuff doesn't matter to me. Though, I wouldn't mind the crossbuy feature PS4 and Vita share. More price drops wouldn't hurt either.


Halo lags way more than Splatoon. I've rarely encountered lag in Splatoon. Oceanic gamer BTW.

Also, what if it is a Wii U revision with no disc drive and more storage space?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Rather Valve CEO than EA to be honest.


I never tried Origin, Battlefield etc, but I am really looking forward to Star Wars Battlefront so ATM I would rather have EA


----------



## TecXero (Aug 23, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Halo lags way more than Splatoon. I've rarely encountered lag in Splatoon. Oceanic gamer BTW.
> 
> Also, what if it is a Wii U revision with no disc drive and more storage space?


I was only going off of other's complaints. I don't play games online so I'm not really worried about that. I don't like the idea of digital only unless they're willing to go DRM free. See my earlier posts about my opinion on that.


----------



## Wellington2k (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been telling people for years that they will eventually move away from discs and go to SD cards. If I'm right, I've got some money to collect.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 23, 2015)

The day any console goes digital only is the day I stop buying it regardless of how many good games it has.

That is, until it gets hacked and I can pirate shit..


----------



## TecXero (Aug 23, 2015)

madridi4ever said:


> The day any console goes digital only is the day I stop buying it regardless of how many good games it has.
> 
> That is, until it gets hacked and I can pirate shit..


Same, except for the piracy part. I'd want to be able to backup all the software I buy for it.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 23, 2015)

If they go all digital, which I doubt and hope they don't, you can still buy codes and points from the stores. Plus, yes, you could go to the store to download and the store will be completely responsible for not losing their transfer copies. 

I be happy, if this patent means nothing and maybe even happier if it does going back to carts correctly, especially if the carts can be used with the portable too.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 23, 2015)

Digital only and I'm out. Might be ok elsewhere, but digital prices on console games in the UK are just absurd.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm all in for this. I'm already 80% digital. I have a few physical Wii U games only because they were cheaper that way.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2015)

2 Good things about digital:
1: No selling games only to rebuy later
2: No tariffs, if every game were digital games would probably be affordable in Oceania


----------



## laudern (Aug 24, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> 2: No tariffs, if every game were digital games would probably be affordable in Oceania



I don't understand this point. Digital games on console have historically been more expensive than retail. There is 0 competition when deciding on "where" to buy as you are forced to buy from the consoles own digital shop. 

The US MS/Sony digital stores are the only stores I see consistently bucking my previous paragraph. But the Australian ms/Sony stores, forget about it. 

I can't speak about the nintendo Australia store, as I have previously mentioned, I'm not Dumb enough to buy digital content from an incompetent digital store.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

laudern said:


> I don't understand this point. Digital games on console have historically been more expensive than retail. There is 0 competition when deciding on "where" to buy as you are forced to buy from the consoles own digital shop.
> 
> The US MS/Sony digital stores are the only stores I see consistently bucking my previous paragraph. But the Australian ms/Sony stores, forget about it.
> 
> I can't speak about the nintendo Australia store, as I have previously mentioned, I'm not Dumb enough to buy digital content from an incompetent digital store.


eShop's really good actually, only complaints I hear about it are from indie devs having trouble getting updates on. In general Australia/NZ's is identical to UK's except sometimes there's the odd late title (usually available by the time your imported disc arrives except in the case of indie games.)

As for competition you can get codes from retailers, I ended up getting Fall of Cybertron for less than half of Steam's listed US price by buying a code from Amazon.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 25, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> eShop's really good actually, only complaints I hear about it are from indie devs having trouble getting updates on. In general Australia/NZ's is identical to UK's except sometimes there's the odd late title (usually available by the time your imported disc arrives except in the case of indie games.)
> 
> As for competition you can get codes from retailers, I ended up getting Fall of Cybertron for less than half of Steam's listed US price by buying a code from Amazon.



The eShop is fairly horrid. Have you seen the pricing? Most games I can get for a third of the price in physical form. Sad part is, I don't want a physical collection yet I'm forced to have cases and disc on shelf do to the lack of game sales and third parties giving a fuck about updating their pricing.


----------



## Online (Aug 25, 2015)

Nintendo's very first ventures into optical drives is what led to the Playstation being created surprisingly so I guess it's only natural to want to steer away from it. This either means full digital or cartridge based games which would be pretty cool.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2015)

Online said:


> Nintendo's very first ventures into optical drives is what led to the Playstation being created surprisingly* so I guess it's only natural to want to steer away from it.*



If you are running a business or engineering project like that then you have gone so spectacularly wrong it is hard to overstate it. There are many reasons to move away from optical drives (cost, random read speeds, read speeds in general, capacity limits, reliability) but business failures of decades ago should not be one of them.


----------



## mashers (Aug 25, 2015)

The only circumstances under which I will currently go for a download version of a game is if that is the only option. Otherwise, I want a physical copy in whatever form (disc, cartridge, card) which is read only. I don't want streaming games, download versions of games or games which require any online activation. I want to be in control of buying, selling and using my software and I don't want to rely on a company continually providing services to allow me to do so.

A new console from Nintendo with no option to purchase physical copies of games would be a huge disappointment to me.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 25, 2015)

What if this isn't a next gen Nintendo Console. What if this is simply a 3DS player or a Wii U mini with a 3DS slot?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't understand why the cost of a digital download is so high.  Disc manufacturing and the packaging, shipping the disc, and retail store expenses. Cut out all those expenses and the cost of the game should be a lot lower. Not to mention second hand resale would be eliminated forcing anybody that wants have the game to buy the game. Just lowering the cost of a digital copy of a game would go a long way to promoting digital purchases.


----------



## mashers (Aug 25, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> I don't understand why the cost of a digital download is so high.  Disc manufacturing and the packaging, shipping the disc, and retail store expenses. Cut out all those expenses and the cost of the game should be a lot lower. Not to mention second hand resale would be eliminated forcing anybody that wants have the game to buy the game. Just lowering the cost of a digital copy of a game would go a long way to promoting digital purchases.


Excellent point, and another reason why I don't like digital downloads. Why should I pay £40 for a digital version when I can pay the same price for a physical copy with a nice case, booklet etc.?

Having said that, I would be interested to see what the cost price is for a unit of a particular game on digital download compared to the physical version. Yes there will be savings in that there is no production, material or physical distribution costs with a digital download, but download version come with their own costs - servers to host the files, bandwidth for people to download them, infrastructure to provide the storefront and backend payment system, customer services for the eShop etc. Nonetheless, these services are not of any value to me so I prefer to pay for the physical version nonetheless.


----------



## KSP (Aug 25, 2015)

This makes sense that the NX will be discless since its most likely a hybrid handheld device designed to play games both mobile and at home. You cannot use disc storage for handheld consoles anymore. Most likely the NX will use a SD storage for games and will play them both at home and handheld. You'll see a consolidated line of all Nintendo games both handheld and traditional.


----------



## mashers (Aug 25, 2015)

KSP said:


> This makes sense that the NX will be discless since its most likely a hybrid handheld device designed to play games both mobile and at home. You cannot use disc storage for handheld consoles anymore. Most likely the NX will use a SD storage for games and will play them both at home and handheld. You'll see a consolidated line of all Nintendo games both handheld and traditional.


This would imply that one download will work on both consoles. That doesn't make sense from the sales point of view. For example, I have DKC Returns on my Wii and 3DS, and I bought both. If I had downloaded it to an SD card which would play in a home console and a handheld then that's only one sale. That means Nintendo will either have to differentiate between version of the software (e.g. 'mobile', 'desktop' and 'universal') with different price points, or charge more for everything to compensate for lack of duplicate sales, or suck up the difference and make less money.

In any case, I don't like the idea of a mobile/console hybrid. Just look at games for phone/tablet OSes. There are games which are made for phone-sized screens and work well, and there are games which are made for tablet screens which can also work well. Then there are universal games which will run on either. Usually one of two things happens. Either the game runs well on the phone, and the scaled up HD version wastes space by just making everything bigger and higher resolution, or the game is well adjusted to utilise the screen size of the tablet and is then unplayable on the phone. I would hate to see this happen with the NX, with games which either look like shit on the home console and play well on handheld, or look great on the home console and are unplayable on the handheld.

I would much rather games were made specifically for either handheld or home console so that they can be suitably adapted to the target platform. And yes, I would rather buy duplicate copies for each (e.g. disc for home console and cart for handheld), though I realise I may be in the minority here.


----------



## KSP (Aug 25, 2015)

I think Nintendo's problem is they don't have enough third party support hense they don't have enough software to help sell their home consoles, this is the reason WiiU is dead. Since Nintendo has little thirdparty support, they intend to consolidate both home and handheld under one banner the NX, which means they will only ever need to make one version of all their first party games and will help increase the amount of software they have for their next system.

Also Nintendo's third party support for their handheld division has always been very strong if they can leverage this into their home console they would have a real contender.

NX will most like be powerful enough to play games at fullHD and only downscale the games when its used in handheld mode. This help solve Nintendo's biggest problem lack of software. Imagine if every game ever released on 3DS was originally released on WiiU, then WiiU wouldn't be dead right now.

I expect to see all games running in fullHD at 30-60, and possibly downscaled for the handheld element, same game, same cartridge. This is just my guess. I don't think they will try to make handheld versions of home console games, rather just make one game that can work in both situations.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> I don't understand why the cost of a digital download is so high.  Disc manufacturing and the packaging, shipping the disc, and retail store expenses. Cut out all those expenses and the cost of the game should be a lot lower. Not to mention second hand resale would be eliminated forcing anybody that wants have the game to buy the game. Just lowering the cost of a digital copy of a game would go a long way to promoting digital purchases.



Though I can not imagine it is free as an accountant would frame it the retail side of things kind of runs themselves. That said I am not sure of the current breakdown of costs. I do recall a few years back you would here of albums being recorded and the budgets there -- they were similar to game prices of the time, both were pressed onto optical media and one sold for four or five times more.

There are probably two reasons for the downloadables to be high though

1) I imagine originally there was some kind of fear (or possibly even a contract) that the bigger electronics/entertainment retailers would throw a wobbly -- if the retailers either boycotted or dragged their heels then if downloads did not work out then you would be left in the lurch for your new game.

2) Because people will pay it. I do wonder how many in the sales/accountant world run the numbers on what would happen if it got cheaper, indeed I imagine the whole price drops on Steam thing would be some great data to look at. I am also amused that "budget game" is a euphemism. Anyway you see something similar with professional sports -- player salaries go sky high, people wonder why and there might be something there but at the end of the day people do pay what amounts to a month's rent in places for a nosebleed seat, they do pay for the pay per view events and so on and so forth.

Second hand may not be cut out -- various EU rules might well force their hand. Also I like my second hand sales and a game company complaining about them always seems stupid to me.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 25, 2015)

Something don't seem right about that, why the EU rules allow the resale of digital downloads? Does that work with all digital software including that on disc? I remember reading once that somebody bought AutoCAD  at a garage sale and couldn't register it because it was already registered by somebody else, would that fly in the EU?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2015)

Right now most of the laws are a mish mash of court rulings, specific country laws and other things. Most places seem to be more about a token offering (think the various free means of filing your taxes over there -- they offer them but they are not that nice) and it not being the basis for suing somebody.
It had kind of existed for years anyway -- some accountants I know used to do quite a bit with bankruptcy in companies where they would buy out a portion of the company, make it a paper company and allow the licenses to exist on in a new company's building.

Autodesk were actually involved in one of the bigger legal cases in the US on the matter http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2009/10/06/software_ownership_ruling/ , more recently in the US there was also http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/19/supreme_court_protects_first_sale_doctrine/

Or if you actually meant why allow resale I would ask why not allow it.


----------



## XDel (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd crap is they beat the Retro VGS to the punch and released a cart based system before them...
...that could also support digital if people were into that.


Me personally, I like to either have a cart that won't likely go bad and I can hold in my hand and drool over along with the Box art and included paper work...
...or at least have something on Disc that I can back up...

But wait, we still have not fully hacked the WiiU so cart it is. If my WiiU games go bad, I have to buy another to replace it, I can't just send my old scratched disc to Nintendo.
Or like digital, if your system goes bad and you buy a replacement... after the system has eached the end of it's life cycle, then all those old titles are no longer available for download on your old system.


----------



## Online (Aug 26, 2015)

The new3ds hasn't even begun it's life cycle though and I'm pretty sure nintendo has a line of n3ds exclusives in development which is pretty crafty on nintendo part and it shows they're playing the long game by slowly rendering the old3ds obsolete despite the lack of disparity in hardware capability and power between the models.

The nx(name subject to change) is more than likely a home console. I would have loved if it was a smartphone hybrid called Smartboy like the ones in those concept art pictures. That would bode well with the consumers in japan where things have gone full pachinko and mobile but I also doubt people would be prepared to buy a second inferior version of a smartphone they already own.

A nitty smartphone would be cool as hell though especially if they took full advantage of design to give it an edge, in comparison to the streamline luxury adult tailored smartphones that dominate the market today, a nitty smartphone with beloved retro design elements would be nice. I'd support it.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 26, 2015)

Online said:


> The new3ds hasn't even begun it's life cycle though and I'm pretty sure nintendo has a line of n3ds exclusives in development. The nx(name subject to change) is more than likely a home console. I would have loved if it was a smartphone hybrid called Smartboy like the ones in those concept art pictures. That would bode well with the consumers in japan where things have gone full pachinko and mobile but I also doubt people would be prepared to buy a second inferior version of a smartphone they already own.
> 
> A nitty smartphone would be cool as hell though especially if they took full advantage of design to give it an edge, in comparison to the streamline luxury adult tailored smartphones that dominate the market today, a nitty smartphone with beloved retro design elements would be nice. I'd support it.


The N3DS is just a new model of 3DS, similar to the DSi to the DS. The DSi was only around for a short time before the 3DS. As for the NX, who knows. I wouldn't mind a 3DS console, I kind of miss being able to easily play my handheld games via my home theater at home. I still have my Super Game Boy.


----------



## Online (Aug 26, 2015)

TecXero said:


> The N3DS is just a new model of 3DS, similar to the DSi to the DS. The DSi was only around for a short time before the 3DS. As for the NX, who knows. I wouldn't mind a 3DS console, I kind of miss being able to easily play my handheld games via my home theater at home. I still have my Super Game Boy.



The wiiU's gamepad would've been great if it had 3ds game support but that ship has long set sail! But maybe a cheaper and more better alternative is in the works, we'll just have to see! Handheld/home console crossover gaming is the dream.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 26, 2015)

Online said:


> The wiiU's gamepad would've been great if it had 3ds game support but that ship has long set sail! But maybe a cheaper and more better alternative is in the works, we'll just have to see! Handheld/home console crossover gaming is the dream.


I don't think they would have done something like that with the Wii or Wii U. The Super Game Boy and Game Boy Player both connected through proprietary ports. If they would have had a DS player for the Wii or a 3DS player for the Wii U, they would have had to connect through USB, Bluetooth, or WiFi. All three of those are quite common and wouldn't be too hard for people to create a driver or program that could possibly allow dumping of their cartridges, modifying save files, or even playing their games through things other than their systems (considering they always include the handheld's respective hardware to play the game). At this point, where digital has become more prominent, it makes sense for it to be a full system, anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> What if this isn't a next gen Nintendo Console. What if this is simply a 3DS player or a Wii U mini with a 3DS slot?


3DS player is impossible when USB2.0 is the Wii U's only form of physical addon ports.
Massive oversight on both the Wii and Wii U's designs.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 26, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> 3DS player is impossible when USB2.0 is the Wii U's only form of physical addon ports.
> Massive oversight on both the Wii and Wii U's designs.



I don't see how that's impossible. The diagram clearly shows a console with a game card slot. Nothing in the diagram rules out 3DS gaming. This isn't a add-on for the Wii U but a totally new machine. Also, the Wii U wouldn't need a  add-on for 3DS gaming. Proper emulation, he's  add-on, no.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> 3DS player is impossible when USB2.0 is the Wii U's only form of physical addon ports.
> Massive oversight on both the Wii and Wii U's designs.



Wonder if they could abuse the same thing that provides wireless video for the tablet.

....Wait I just suggested wireless as an option. I will show myself out.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Wonder if they could abuse the same thing that provides wireless video for the tablet.
> 
> ....Wait I just suggested wireless as an option. I will show myself out.


Knowing Nintendo, I wouldn't dismiss them choosing to use wireless for some addon. Let's not forget the Wii U still didn't have a built in wired ethernet port, expecting consumers to use WiFi for gaming.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 27, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Halo lags way more than Splatoon. I've rarely encountered lag in Splatoon. Oceanic gamer BTW.


Have you even been killed by the played you killed a second ago?? or inksploded by only one or two shoots of a weapon that needs 4 or 5 shoots to kill?? if you haven't the you are playing a different game. in one occasion I even heard how I splatted a player only to see him revive from his ink as a kraken. in other occasion it took me like 10 direct hits of the Aerospray MG(with 4 you splat anything even with defense up) to splat an specific player, of course after I splatted him I died by him.

Lagtoon should be the proper name, specially around japanese players(they seem to generate lag on purpose to take advantage).  I'm sure isn't my connection as I can play other games no problem(even smash).



SickPuppy said:


> I don't understand why the cost of a digital download is so high.  Disc manufacturing and the packaging, shipping the disc, and retail store expenses. Cut out all those expenses and the cost of the game should be a lot lower. Not to mention second hand resale would be eliminated forcing anybody that wants have the game to buy the game. Just lowering the cost of a digital copy of a game would go a long way to promoting digital purchases.


Maybe because the money you spend manufacturing discs goes to maintain servers instead??
you have to buy lots of Terabytes, generate redundant data(RAID 5 is a rule of thumb, which reduces the space available by 1/5 per array aprox.) and keep everything running 24/7 in optimal conditions(this includes specialized personnel and refrigeration of the servers which is very expensive).
But I'm not defending why they keep the prices up even after years of the game launch date.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 27, 2015)

MORE PATENTS!!

*MORE NINTENDO PATENTS - IN-GAME CHAT, LOW-POWER MODES, SOUND SAMPLING & MORE*

27 August, 2015 by rawmeatcowboy |  Comments: 5
In-game chat

- makes use of an external device 
- includes off-screen chat interface

An exemplary game system includes a monitor for displaying a game image or a television program, and a terminal device having a camera, a microphone, and a loudspeaker. When a user is playing a game or viewing a television program by using the monitor, another user can have chat by using the terminal device.

Hardware system with multiple operating modes

- depends on the amount of power the user wants to consume 
- includes a full-power mode, an eco-friendly mode, and a very low-power mode that disables all network features

An information processing system is capable of communicating with an external apparatus via a network. The information processing system is capable of operating in at least three operation modes including: a first mode; a second mode, which consumes less power than the first mode; and a third mode, which consumes less power than the second mode and where the communication via the network is not performed.

Real-time changes to the environment

- based on players' interactions with in-game hindrances 
- shared over a network 
- could involve scaling the difficulty of certain segments of a game based on how well/poorly the general playerbase is doing

Using sound as a sampling mechanism for reading compressed data

- particular data sequence could correspond to a particular audio signal 
- small sampling of that audio signal would be enough to identify the data

Source: http://gonintendo.com/stories/241388-more-nintendo-patents-in-game-chat-low-power-modes-sound-samp


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 27, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Also, what if it is a Wii U revision with no disc drive and more storage space?


Nintendo is not _that_ stupid.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nintendo is not _that_ stupid.



Can we say, Game Boy Micro???


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 27, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Can we say, Game Boy Micro???


That was like a farewell to Game Boy. And the Wii Mini.. 'cause they thought people would've been interested in yet another Wii model


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That was like a farewell to Game Boy. And the Wii Mini.. 'cause they thought people would've been interested in yet another Wii model



YES! The Wii Mini was absolutely horrid!. It wasnt the mini factor but the fact that almost every good feature was ripped out of that console. I still want to burn every last one of them in a fire!!!!


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 28, 2015)

I need to own my stuff, so if this is a digital only system I will not support it. 
The only benefit to digital would be if we get amazing sales like with steam,
then we could do a compromise, but knowing Nintendo that's sure not to
happen.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

Zeriel said:


> I need to own my stuff, so if this is a digital only system I will not support it.
> The only benefit to digital would be if we get amazing sales like with steam,
> then we could do a compromise, but knowing Nintendo that's sure not to
> happen.



That's a fair statement. It's one of the major reasons why I supported OUYA a ton. It's easier to buy games on a all digital console when the games are less than 25 dollars. This new Nintendo console needs a massive price drop like somewhere in the 40 dollar range for major titles, 35 for some third parties and most games around 25 or less.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 28, 2015)

I hope scale difficulty is an option.  Anyway, I don't think A Wii U mini/slim marketed as a budget console/stream console is a bad idea.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> I hope scale difficulty is an option.  Anyway, I don't think A Wii U mini/slim marketed as a budget console/stream console is a bad idea.



I agree, especially if they add a 3DS slot. Hell, I'd be very tempted!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I agree, especially if they add a 3DS slot. Hell, I'd be very tempted!


That said...



LightyKD said:


> That's a fair statement. It's one of the major reasons why I supported OUYA a ton. It's easier to buy games on a all digital console when the games are less than 25 dollars. This new Nintendo console needs a massive price drop like somewhere in the 40 dollar range for major titles, 35 for some third parties and most games around 25 or less.



It wouldn't and can't be an Ouya. There is a reason why most those games are under $25 from the start.  Unless you just want Nintendo and 3rd party quality to suffer and mobile games with more underhanded practices, it is not going to happen.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> That said...
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't and can't be an Ouya. There is a reason why most those games are under $25 from the start.  Unless you just want Nintendo and 3rd party quality to suffer and mobile games with more underhanded practices, it is not going to happen.



Stop wishing that Nintendo will every have a console that's comparable to Sony and Microsoft. They are out of that game, therefore their game prices need to reflect that. I doubt that games on the next Nintendo console will be at OUYA level but they damn sure wont be at PS4 level.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2015)

I shall have to look up these new patents later but it seems Nintendo Power did not feel like providing numbers or anything.

Anyway did the DSi ever speak to the Wii? Better yet did it ever use the Wii as a kind of hotspot to connect to? If so then they sunk it themselves.

Otherwise the psp/vita connectivity with the various playstations would have to be all the prior art.

" Using sound as a sampling mechanism for reading compressed data"
So I imagined modems/phone couplers, cassette tape based consoles and even TV shows that ended with such things for older devices... Also amusing http://hackaday.com/2014/12/31/running-nintendo-ds-unsigned-code-with-audio/

" Real-time changes to the environment"
If Nintendo manage to get a patent on the idea of a stateful world or a world that scales in response to network driven commands then I am probably going to write off the US patent office for good. If nothing else gambling places have used network driven difficulty adjustments for years and years, and I would love to see a lawyer argue the difference between gaming (as in gambling) and gaming (as in computer/video gaming).


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Stop wishing that Nintendo will every have a console that's comparable to Sony and Microsoft. They are out of that game, therefore their game prices need to reflect that. I doubt that games on the next Nintendo console will be at OUYA level but they damn sure wont be at PS4 level.


The power gap like the Wii isn't going happen again for their main console. Just because it or maybe the NX isn't as powerful as PS4, doesn't mean you can just knock down the value and work of their games.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> The power gap like the Wii isn't going happen again for their main console. Just because it or maybe the NX isn't as powerful as PS4, doesn't mean you can just knock down the value and work of their games.



NX Might be closer to PS4 but what happens the PS5 comes out? Are we clearly going to have two consoles in one generation or will the NX be the start of next gen. See my point? There will always be a power game. If not always then at least for the next two console generations.


----------



## KSP (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> NX Might be closer to PS4 but that happens the PS5 comes out? Are we clearly going to have two consoles in one generation or will the NX be the start of next gen. See my point? There will always be a power game. If not always then at least for the next two console generations.


Unless Nintendo makes the NX 4K. If they make the NX 4K it will essentially be just as powerful as a PS5 and will be able to survive 2 generations, both 8th Generation and 9th.
One console fo 2 gens. Thats the only way.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

KSP said:


> Unless Nintendo makes the NX 4K. If they make the NX 4K it will essentially be just as powerful as a PS5 and will be able to survive 2 generations, both 8th Generation and 9th.
> One console fo 2 gens. Thats the only way.



That wont happen either. A 4K game console, I'm talking 4K resolution gaming and not just 4K up scaling and output will probably cost more than a PS4 and that would be murder. After the 3DS debacle and the issues with Wii U, I doubt that Nintendo wants to release a console with an initial price higher than $250 USD


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

Zeriel said:


> I need to own my stuff, so if this is a digital only system I will not support it.
> The only benefit to digital would be if we get amazing sales like with steam,
> then we could do a compromise, but knowing Nintendo that's sure not to
> happen.


Why are people assuming it to be digital-only? It's not like Nintendo even has a good online service to begin with.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Why are people assuming it to be digital-only? It's not like Nintendo even has a good online service to begin with.


Same could have been said about SONY but they changed things around with PS4. The Wii U's online service isn't horrid, it's the damn execution. Going into your friends list and then being shot to the Miiverse when you decide to send a message makes no damn sense. It just makes sending a message twice as long because you have to open two damn programs to send a damn message.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Same could have been said about SONY but they changed things around with PS4. The Wii U's online service isn't horrid, it's the damn execution. Going into your friends list and then being shot to the Miiverse when you decide to send a message makes no damn sense. It just makes sending a message twice as long because you have to open two damn programs to send a damn message.


Online on PS3 was always a joy, I loved playing RDR, GTA, FIFA and plenty of other games online without lag and hey, to send PMs it wasn't restricted to a dumb social community like it is on the Wii U.


----------



## KSP (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> That wont happen either. A 4K game console, I'm talking 4K resolution gaming and not just 4K up scaling and output will probably cost more than a PS4 and that would be murder. After the 3DS debacle and the issues with Wii U, I doubt that Nintendo wants to release a console with an initial price higher than $250 USD


It'll cost roughly 800 to mass produce a 4K Console running on AMD parts, which means if Nintendo is willing to absorb 200-300 per unit like Sony did during PS3 era, they can release NX4K at around 500 at launch.

This up to Nintendo, we have no control over this, it cost money to play with the big boys. But the only way to solve your dilema is by releasing NX4K.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

KSP said:


> It'll cost roughly 800 to mass produce a 4K Console running on AMD parts, which means if Nintendo is willing to absorb 200-300 per unit like Sony did during PS3 era, they can release NX4K at around 500 at launch.
> 
> This up to Nintendo, we have no control over this, it cost money to play with the big boys. But the only way to solve your dilema is by releasing NX4K.



OR - by having traditional gamers FINALLY realize that Nintendo is and has been for a long time, DONE with traditional gaming. The Sony and Microsoft crowd is not the crowd Nintendo cares about and people need to realize that Nintendo gaming is a different beast. This console will be a lightweight, under powered but more powerful than Wii U device shooting for a under 300 dollar price range. Many of you will be mad and I'll be sitting here eating ice cream and saying, I told you so.  Cheers!


----------



## KSP (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> OR - by having traditional gamers FINALLY realize that Nintendo is and has been for a long time, DONE with traditional gaming. THe Sony and Microsoft crows is not the crowd Nintendo cares about and people need to realize that Nintendo gaming is a different beast. This console will be a lightweight, under powered but more powerful than Wii U device shooting for a under 300 dollar price range. Many of you will be mad and I'll be sitting here eating ice cream and saying, I told you so.  Cheers!


I agree Nintendo will never be top dog again, they will probably always sit at around 10million userbase from now on. I don't even know if its even worth for them to keep doing consoles if thats the future.

But I would commend them if they had the ballz to make a 4K NX. It would be the most surprising move in gaming history.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> OR - by having traditional gamers FINALLY realize that Nintendo is and has been for a long time, DONE with traditional gaming.



One of my favourite Terry Pratchett lines is "when a wizard is tired of looking for broken glass in his dinner, [...], he is tired of life.", I wonder if a similar phrase could be constructed and valid here.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I don't see how that's impossible. The diagram clearly shows a console with a game card slot. Nothing in the diagram rules out 3DS gaming. This isn't a add-on for the Wii U but a totally new machine. Also, the Wii U wouldn't need a  add-on for 3DS gaming. Proper emulation, he's  add-on, no.


Then it wouldn't be a 3DS player, it would be something like the GameBoy Tower from Pokémon Stadium. I'm sure modern gamers would love to wait a couple of minutes for a game to load.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Can we say, Game Boy Micro???


Hey now, the micro is great. 
I still use mine with an EZ4 flashcart.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 28, 2015)

Not even the PS5 will run true 4K games, especially if it is meant to release so soon like some people think. Btw, 10 million+ isn't something to just scoff at.


LightyKD said:


> NX Might be closer to PS4 but what happens the PS5 comes out? Are we clearly going to have two consoles in one generation or will the NX be the start of next gen. See my point? There will always be a power game. If not always then at least for the next two console generations.


Unless they plan to somehow release a ps5 that is significantly more powerful and cost efficient in the next 2 years than I'm sure they will be fine. Considering they haven't really gotten off the ground, I'm sure they going another 10 years.




WiiCube_2013 said:


> Why are people assuming it to be digital-only? It's not like Nintendo even has a good online service to begin with.


 I'm fine the way it is, but DeNa is meant to help. They could call in more people to help too.



LightyKD said:


> OR - by having traditional gamers FINALLY realize that Nintendo is and has been for a long time, DONE with traditional gaming. The Sony and Microsoft crowd is not the crowd Nintendo cares about and people need to realize that Nintendo gaming is a different beast. This console will be a lightweight, under powered but more powerful than Wii U device shooting for a under 300 dollar price range. Many of you will be mad and I'll be sitting here eating ice cream and saying, I told you so.  Cheers!


That might be the price, especially if it has no disc drive, but that doesn't invalidate what I just wrote. Probably $250 - $300 since under $250 is handheld territory and too low.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 28, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Not even the PS5 will run true 4K games, especially if it is meant to release so soon like some people think. Btw, 10 million+ isn't something to just scoff at.
> Unless they plan to somehow release a ps5 that is significantly more powerful and cost efficient in the next 2 years than I'm sure they will be fine. Considering they haven't really gotten off the ground, I'm sure they going another 10 years.
> 
> 
> ...


Under 250 is handheld territory? Hell under 170 is. Remember when Nintendo tried to release a handheld above 200? All hell broke loose. Lol 250 to me is the sweet spot for a console.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Under 250 is handheld territory? Hell under 170 is. Remember when Nintendo tried to release a handheld above 200? All hell broke loose. Lol 250 to me is the sweet spot for a console.


I'm sure $200 fine. People were fine with Vita price until they found out about the SD cards.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 28, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> I'm sure $200 fine. People were fine with Vita price until they found out about the SD cards.


Sony and their expensive proprietary nonsense. I'm surprised the PS3 and PS4 didn't do what the 360 did and have their own proprietary HDDs. I'm still annoyed over the PSP's "Memory Sticks".


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 28, 2015)

KSP said:


> I agree Nintendo will never be top dog again, they will probably always sit at around 10million userbase from now on. I don't even know if its even worth for them to keep doing consoles if thats the future.
> 
> But I would commend them if they had the ballz to make a 4K NX. It would be the most surprising move in gaming history.



Did you forget about a little console called the 3ds?? It's only sold 90 million units


----------



## KSP (Aug 28, 2015)

Zeriel said:


> Did you forget about a little console called the 3ds?? It's only sold 90 million units


No, I play the N3DS quite often. I was talking about home consoles.


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 28, 2015)

KSP said:


> No, I play the N3DS quite often. I was talking about home consoles.



Im thinking the NX will replace the 3DS and allow it to play games on the Wii U

The reason(s):

Nintendo merged their console and handheld sections, so their games can be produced
to be compatible on both! (This is huge)

Nintendo is set to produce 20 million NXs starting on October, 20 million is a huge number for a home console
considering the Wii U only sold 10 million during it's lifetime, the NX is most likely not a console

Rumor has it that the NX will be cheap, like 200$ or less and it will be less powerful than the PS4 and Xbox
but more powerful than the Wii U

Iwatta said that it won't replace the Wii U (This is probably corporate BS) but whatever the NX is
it's not a traditional console yet console games like Dragon Quest X have been announced for it

Conclusion: The NX is a handheld / console Hybrid peripheral that will merge the handheld market into their
console market. Nintendo will develop Mobile games as their handhelds for the casuals and the NX will be
a 2 in 1 machine for the dedicated gamers!


----------

